

Ask HN: How valuable is VBA in your skillset - cantrememberid

I am currently working as an Electrical engineer and I have been asked to develop a Microsoft Access based application which in the long run will save us a lot of hours by automating the work. So I will be relying mostly on VBA for Access and Excel to complete the task.<p>I have the following questions
1. Is VBA a useful skill in the long run? Or should I try my hand at .NET applications. I have some experience with programming so I am making decent progress.<p>2. I have been thinking of freelancing for a while and was wondering if VBA skills are valued in the market?<p>3. If Not, then what should I be learning? I want to do a little of side business outside of work and thought this might be a way.<p>Let me know your thoughts. Thanks
======
dozzie
1\. It may be, but it may be not. Any way, writing any application based on MS
Access seems a big no-no. You should rely on a decent database that can be
reliably shared with another processes (publishing the thing over network
share is not a reliable solution). If you really want to stick to Windows,
then .NET is the way to go.

And for building something that needs to work, just bring in an experienced
programmer. It will be worth the cost.

2\. I don't see much work for VBA. Current trend in the industry appears
rather to be to move away from Microsoft platforms.

3\. Python? Ruby? Web applications?

